# Sauvegarde real racing



## Elcocco (1 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

j'espère autre au bon endroit. Je viens de télécharger real racing sur iphone et ipad mini. j'ai déjà fait plusieurs courses sur l'iphone et j'aimerais savoir s'il était possible de récupérer sa progression sur ipad.

merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2013)

Malheureusement non. Apparemment l'éditeur n'a pas prévu ce genre de chose. ce qui est dommage


----------



## Elcocco (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse, oui je trouve cela dommage aussi. j'ai posé cette question car en fouillant un peu sur internet, j'ai cru voir qu'il avait pris cela en compte sur real racing 2.


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2013)

Si vous avez les coordonnées de l'éditeur, vous devriez lui passer un mail en suggérant de développer cette fonctionnalité et d'en faire un achat in-app!

Je suis sûr qu'il trouveront l'idée intéressante et qu'elle sera vite disponible...


----------

